# Welches Bremse an Felt-Gabel ?



## Mac_on_Crack (30. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich hab noch ein letztes Problem.
Und zwar hab ich jetzt soweit meine Gabel fertig.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage , welche Bremse ich verbauen kann.

Muss leider fragen, weil ich wieder mal keine Ahnung davon habe, was funktioniert, und was nicht :/

Also verbaut habe ich eine "Felt FS BMX Gabel"  mit einer Felge "Feld FS Vorderrad"

Die Pinns , auf die die Bremsen kommen haben einen Durchmesser von 9mm , sind 17mm lang und haben, glaub ich, M5 Gewinde.

Kann ich dafür jetzt diese Bremse hier Benutzen ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Felgen-Brems..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item27cf465ea2
oder die ?
http://bikers-base.com/index.php?id_product=2685&controller=product&id_lang=2#/farbe-schwarz

So sieht das bei mir aus


----------



## R.C. (30. August 2013)

Mac_on_Crack schrieb:


> Kann ich dafür jetzt diese Bremse hier Benutzen ?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Felgen-Brems..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item27cf465ea2
> oder die ?
> http://bikers-base.com/index.php?id_product=2685&controller=product&id_lang=2#/farbe-schwarz



Kannst beide nehmen, das sind beides U-Brakes, du brauchst auf jeden Fall eine U-Brake fuer vorne.
Wenn du noch ein paar Euros drauflegst, kriegst du eine Dia-Compe Hombre, das sind dann wirklich sehr gute Bremsen http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...se/Dia-Compe-996-Hombre-Dia-Tech-U-Brake.html.

Btw. Bremskabel und (Canti-) Hebel wirst du auch brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (1. September 2013)

Ne V-Brake wäre doch auch möglich oder seh ich das falsch?
Hätte vielleicht mehr Bremspower. Dann aber auch mit V-Brake-Hebel.


----------



## R.C. (1. September 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Ne V-Brake wäre doch auch möglich oder seh ich das falsch?



Nein. U-Brakemounts (990 Mounts) sind nicht zu V- oder Cantibremsen kompatibel, da passen nur U-Brakes.


----------

